# Whats Up?



## blackace (Aug 17, 2004)

I been viewing this forum for a while now and thought I would finally sign up and say "HI".

This is a very interesting forum. I am used to figure models and nice to other aspects of modeling. Alot of Sci-Fi people here.

I see alot of other members that I know from the Clubhouse here. For others here I hope to get to know everyone.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Howdy dude! and WELCOME!* :wave: It's a little bit more fun and off the wall here than over at the Club House. except for John P. Watch out for that guy....very serious and real mean! .......but much better when he's on his meds!:freak: 

You will see Qtan here once in a while too.​


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

You won't see me, though. I never come in here. Never.

Welcome to the BB! :wave:

Man, I used to know people from there and here both, but haven't been there in ages. SuperElvis still over there?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey I just saw *AVP* with Super Elvis!.....He's another one you gotta watch out for....GOOD FIGURE guy but kinda flakey!  :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fluke said:


> *Howdy dude! and WELCOME!* :wave: It's a little bit more fun and off the wall here than over at the Club House. except for John P. Watch out for that guy....very serious and real mean! .......but much better when he's on his meds!:freak: ​


 Who me?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

See! What did I tell ya! 

Hey John....I thought they got all the weapons in that last raid?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, I had to sell that one when NJ passed the stupid assault rifle ban in the 90s. I miss her .


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

John P said:


> Actually, I had to sell that one when NJ passed the stupid assault rifle ban in the 90s. I miss her .


With that curtain behind you, it looks like a scene from a lost _Twin Peaks_ episode -- a really _horrifying_ one! 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

What is that device designed to do?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

It's particularly adept at cleaning ear wax.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

LOL!

I asked for that didn't I?

Huzz


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I thought it was a ANTI MOTHER'IN'LAW thing? :freak:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

fluke said:


> I thought it was a ANTI MOTHER'IN'LAW thing? :freak:


Damn, I could use one of them.  rr


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Welcome Blacklace!!!

This board is sew-eat! You will enjoy it, although everyone seems to have atleast three complaints each about it. I have made many friends here and a couple enemies... Speaking of that 

Hey John P. I apologize for every arguement we ever had!!!!! 
You don't have a list in your house of everyone you want to bump off do you? Am I on it? Great pic!

Travis


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

So John, did you name your weapon?





John P said:


> Who me?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

heiki said:


> So John, did you name your weapon?


 Yes, but not the rifle.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

So how is Tiny anyway?

Huzz:jest:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

welcome aboard Blackace .
hb


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> So how is Tiny anyway?
> 
> Huzz:jest:


 HEY!!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

ROFLMAO!!!!

Sorry John, but I just could not resist!!

Huzz:wave:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Welcome to the board! :wave:


----------



## blackace (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey thanks for the warm welcome. I hope to stick around for a while.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yeah sure........

After these two pages I bet blackace ran back to the Club house where its safe!


----------



## blackace (Aug 17, 2004)

LOL!!! Not yet. 

I like the sense of humor this forum has.


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Well, I see that the "big guns" couldn't scare him off so I know we amateurs don't stand a chance!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Watch out for MitchPD3 too! He can find out everything about you and where your pets live! ......cops!


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Fluke, Shhhhhhh, what he don't know will hurt him........let's not give away any secrets yet.....let's drain him of all information first!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

heiki said:


> So John, did you name your weapon?


I thought this was a scene from "The Professional" .

Welcome to the jungle!!
:wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

We are not all crazy from NJ...just some of us! Welcome to the BB Blackace!

JP...I'm glad I didn't cross you but then again...you haven't seen "MY WEAPONS"! 

All I know is that the terrorists better not think of crossing the bridges into Joisey!
MMM


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Better watch out Fluke; they have your number:


> They set a trap using as bait some doughnuts, honey and two cans of Rainier Beer. It worked...


I'm not sure what it means, but it certainly renders assault weapons redundant. Maybe the Jersey hunters should pay attention.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Here's the "original" image ... someone should have told John P that "The Black Lodge" wasn't a hunting lodge.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Read more about our local BEAR who steels a campers BEER drinks it all then passes out! :lol: 

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/national/apfeature_story.asp?category=1120&slug=Beer%20Bear&searchdiff=1&searchpagefrom=1


----------



## blackace (Aug 17, 2004)

I am from Jersey too. I plan on attending the Monster Mania Con in Cherry Hill next weekend. I plan on buying a few kits. :thumbsup:


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I will be there blackace, I live like 5 minutes from the Hilton.
Travis


----------



## blackace (Aug 17, 2004)

Cool!!! I just bought tickets yesterday from A Plus Cards & Comics in Glassboro. I got them mailed to my house. So now I don't have to wait in line for tickets.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I may try to get over there too...I'm not very far from there either. If I decide to go...maybe we can hook-up?

MMM


----------



## blackace (Aug 17, 2004)

Sure sounds like a plan.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

You're from Jersey, Blackace? What exit?  (couldn't resist)


----------



## blackace (Aug 17, 2004)

LOL! 
Exit 50

*Al* you from Jersey too? If so, where you at?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

No, I'm from Michigan, but I was in the service with a lot of people from Joisy. (Quite a few of whom were given the proverbial "choice" by a judge)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just Plain Al said:


> You're from Jersey, Blackace? What exit?  (couldn't resist)


 That joke has changed since the governor came out of the closet. Now it's "What entrance?"


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Boy, I'd hate to carry that through the woods looking for drunk bears.

Actually, that's JohnPs audition photo for Punisher 2.
Merriman plays the know it all assistant.
Heiki is the love interest.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I wouldn't shoot a bear with a .223! It'd just piss him off! That's just a fancy woodchuck gun.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Blackace, Exit 50? is that 295 or NJTP? I was not aware the numer went that high on the TP... I'm Exit 3 on the NJTP... 

As for the show yeah we should see what day everyone is going and maybe do lunch. I think I'm going Saturday... Robert Englund would be able to see my house from his room. 

Travis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd use Turnpike exit 18 (but I work down by 16), and Parkway exit 160 (but I work near 153).


----------



## blackace (Aug 17, 2004)

I am off the GSP Exit 50


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Waaaay down south of me!


----------



## blackace (Aug 17, 2004)

Yea I am about 40 minutes from AC.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Furthest south I ever went on the GSP was Tom's River. I think it was exit 86 @ route 35. That was a 2-hour drive.


----------



## blackace (Aug 17, 2004)

Yea thats about a 20 minute ride for me. My wife and her family are from Clifton. We used to go there every weekend to see them. Now they live in Brick. Thats about the same distance as AC just opposite direction.


----------



## blackace (Aug 17, 2004)

I noticed there are a lot of people from here and on the Clubhouse are from Jersey. I think NJ must be the Garage Kit capitol.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's the home state of the Chiller Theater Convention, Model Maniacs magazine, and Scarlet Street magazine .


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

We maybe representing here in Jersey but I always was jealous of all the modeling action going on in Middle America, especially the Ohio, Illinois area... If I lived out there I would try so hard to get a graphics job with Randy Bowen's company and there seems to be SO MONEY hobby shops out there.

I'm not sure what GSP exit I am b/c I never travel it... If I go to "the Shore" I take Rt. 70 to LBI, Seaside and Rt. 55 to Wildwood, Cape May and if I ever go to AC I take the good ol' AC Expressway. I can't remember the last time I was on the Parkway. I take the NJTP to Chiller twice a year and that's it.

Travis


----------



## blackace (Aug 17, 2004)

I work in AC and take the GSP and Expressway everyday.


----------

